# Booking ferry - are we a van or a motorhome?



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
Well, we've got to the stage where we are about to book tickets. 

We have a Renault Master panel van conversion. Does that make us a van or a motorhome for booking a ferry? Does it make any difference what we book as?

We will have a dog in the van and gas in the locker. Would that class us as a motorhome?

Any advice welcomed.

Lesley


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

AS long as the van is not sign written. You can book as a camper if you use it as such or as a van makes no difference.
We had a mini bus all they need to know is the hight and the lengh and that it is not commercial.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

inkey-2008 is right of course, but legally your registration document should say "motorcaravan". If it doesn't you need to have the van inspected by the Department of Transport and the registration document modified. I had this done locally, just ring up and make an appointment. I think there is a post on this forum somewhere on it.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We have been told by several companies, including Stena and Eurotunnel, that if we have a kitchen then we have to be a motorhome. So we pay more than a VW T5 without a kitchen. We cannot see much logic in it but then who has ever said that ferry fares are logical. We did think with the tunnel that it was because the gas is always inspected, but in fact this isn't the case as though it is inspected at the UK end it is often not in France.
We had intended to go to Corsica this summer but are not doing so because the fare difference between two identical vehicles, apart from the kitchen, was just too big.
Lala


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Scudo van is more expensive than our much larger mh. on ferries.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*van*

Eurotunnel

We find van to be £20 cheaper each way than a Motorhome

™


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

So how do you get away with taking a motorhome, with a kitchen, on Eurotunnel as a van?

I'd hate to turn up and be refused!

Lesley


----------



## huss (Mar 5, 2008)

*Ferry-Tunnel*

I always found Tunnel cheapest for Van and Ferry cheapest for Motorhome. There was quite a difference.

Huss


----------

